
Category Theory for Scientists (2018) [pdf] - adenadel
https://arxiv.org/pdf/1302.6946v1.pdf
======
dang
A thread from 2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9651828](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9651828)

------
geonnave
Am I missing something or the last X -> X' on Example 2.1.2.3 is inverted?
Shouldn't it be X' -> X?

------
inetsee
New version (2018):
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1302.6946v1.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1302.6946v1.pdf)

The linked version is from 2013.

~~~
generationP
Nope, that's an older version than
[http://math.mit.edu/~dspivak/CT4S.pdf](http://math.mit.edu/~dspivak/CT4S.pdf)
. The date you see under the title is the date when the file was last compiled
(which is done automatically by arXiv every once in a while), because arXiv is
still too stupid to redefine \today when compiling files. The date in grey on
the left margin of page 1 is the right one.

The proper new version has been published by MIT press in 2014 and can be
downloaded from the usual places where books can be downloaded.

~~~
adenadel
I believe this was the version I originally posted.

